# Best West Coast conditions (February 2016)?



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

Throwing in the towel on EC conditions and thinking about planning a week-long trip out west next month. 

Location decision would be based 90% on conditions and 10% on ease of flight availability/airfare cost.

So the choice is primarily on current snow quality, but I don't follow West Coast ski conditions (AT ALL), anybody know which area(s) have received the best goods this season (USA or Canada)?  Or has the entire west of North America been so good this year it doesn't really matter?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

Everything seems to have calmed down after an epic early season. Pacific Northwest and Tahoe are solid bets. Utah and Colorado seem to have quieted down a bit. Jackson looking good. My best days were easily my two Utah trips in December and January.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

Are you firm on West Coast?  CO and UT have been having great seasons.  I little shorter flight and more options.  Copper was amazing last week.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 26, 2016)

It's about time you went out there.  Knowing how you feel about the Pocono's you better be careful, you may never want to ski the east coast again.  March and April are usually the best months out in Utah and Colorado, lots of snow most years. Summit County, Salt Lake, Tahoe, shop around and find the best deal.  Jackson Hole has been advertising quite a bit (they shut down pretty early though so watch your dates).  Careful with the altitude, effects some, not others.  Now maybe you'll see why I use the Pocono's as a gym and how it prepares me for trips like this.  Happy shopping.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

PS the cost is worth it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

lol skiing from the top of rendezvous to the bottom of the hobacks is would be quite a bitch for someone used to 700 vertical foot runs


Edit - phone autocorrected hobacks to "jobs"


----------



## jimk (Feb 26, 2016)

UT has been sort of dry last couple weeks.  Perhaps CO too.  But they were in great shape when I visited both states in early Feb.  I will be back in UT in about a week.  May visit around Apr 1 too.  Need to use up 8 more days on a Snowbird 10 pack I got in the preseason for ~$420.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2016)

Alaska is looking good.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Alaska is looking good.



Seriously!  A lot of people rule it out because of the distance.  But unless your doing UT you end up dedicating a whole day to travel anyway.  Plus there is no altitude issues.  So you can be skiing at 100% on your first day there.  4hr time change sucks on the way home, but on the way out there it's great.  And Aleyska is <1hr from the airport.  You can be drinking a beer at Alyeska by late-afternoon on the day you arrive.  Day length kinda sucks right now.  March is better in that respect.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> *Are you firm on West Coast?*  CO and UT have been having great seasons.



Well, I'd like to given how bad it is out here.   If not West Coast, Mont Tremblant appears to be the only place in the east with decent conditions where it's almost a certainty legitimate non-dangerous woods will be in play.  So MT is likely where I'll go if not out west, but I'm shooting for WC at the moment. 



4aprice said:


> It's about time you went out there.  Knowing how you feel about the Pocono's you better be careful, you may never want to ski the east coast again.



I have skied out west once before, Lake Louise.  Ironically, I did not hit it during a good time or even year, but even still the back bowls were amazing.



Cannonball said:


> *Seriously!  A lot of people rule it out because of the distance*...... And Aleyska is <1hr from the airport.  You can be drinking a beer at Alyeska by late-afternoon on the day you arrive.  Day length kinda sucks right now.  March is better in that respect.



Honestly, I've never known someone who's skied Alaska, so it's not even a concept that's dawned on me.  I guess I could look at that too, though I imagine the flight cost might be painful.  IIRC, earlier this winter I think they got pounded with snow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2016)

Can I hide out in your suitcase? :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, I'd like to given how bad it is out here.   If not West Coast, Mont Tremblant appears to be the only place in the east with decent conditions where it's almost a certainty legitimate non-dangerous woods will be in play.  So MT is likely where I'll go if not out west, but I'm shooting for WC at the moment.



I thinking he is saying CO/UT are not West coast


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I thinking he is saying CO/UT are not West coast



Ohhhhhh..... got it.   I think of anything out west as "west coast" skiing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just for the hell of it I just looked up flights from Boston to Anchorage 3/26 - 4/2 and prices seem pretty reasonable.  $445.50 round-trip.

Rates with same dates to other locations (_not shopping for best flight times, only looking at cheapest_):

Denver, CO - $342.72
SLC, UT - $440.70
Jackson, WY - $385 / $518 (depends on flight home)
Sacramento, CA - $482 / $532

So, not sure about lift tickets and lodging, but Alaska is pretty reasonable as far as flights go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

I've noticed that flights from Boston are WAY cheaper than elsewhere.  No idea why that is, but from Philly, NJ, or NYC most flights are $200 more. Grrrr....


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, I'd like to given how bad it is out here.   If not West Coast, Mont Tremblant appears to be the only place in the east with decent conditions....



Gotcha.  My point was really: do you need the *coast* (CA, OR, WA, AK) or are the Rockies an option.  But I get it from your response.  You meant the West in general not necessarily the coast.  Can't go wrong.  EVERYONE has been doing well compared to here.  Aleyeska has the most snowfall this year, Baker is in second, but there are all kinds of good Rocky Mtn trip reports lately.



BenedictGomez said:


> Honestly, I've never known someone who's skied Alaska, so it's not even a concept that's dawned on me. I guess I could look at that too, though I imagine the flight cost might be painful. IIRC, earlier this winter I think they got pounded with snow.



Unfortunately, yes.  Flights to AK are about 2x what they are to the rest of the lower 48.  But they have been getting pummeled!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've noticed that flights from Boston are WAY cheaper than elsewhere.  No idea why that is, but from Philly, NJ, or NYC most flights are $200 more. Grrrr....



Oh okay, sorry about that.  Often times they're pretty comparable.  I do know that when we went to Brazil over the summer it was cheaper to fly from NYC rather than Boston.



Cannonball said:


> Gotcha.  My point was really: do you need the *coast* (CA, OR, WA, AK) or are the Rockies an option.  But I get it from your response.  You meant the West in general not necessarily the coast.  Can't go wrong.  EVERYONE has been doing well compared to here.  Aleyeska has the most snowfall this year, Baker is in second, but there are all kinds of good Rocky Mtn trip reports lately.
> 
> Unfortunately, yes.  Flights to AK are about 2x what they are to the rest of the lower 48.  But they have been getting pummeled!



Depends where.  From Boston, flights to AK are pretty comparable with the other 48, see my previous post.  But, maybe that's just because Boston is an international airport and major hub.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2016)

Alta snowbird. Less then 30 minutes from Mountain to airport. Lots of snow light. Even if cold out no humidity there makes a 40 windy NYC ree like 5 degree day in Utah. If sun comes out then feel like skiing while your on a beach. Cheap hotels in midvalle and on the line.Solutitute and Brighon also get snow are nice but not like Alta or and snowbird. Your skiier going out west Alta should be the place you need to try. It like stowe for easy coasters.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Alta snowbird. Less then 30 minutes from Mountain to airport. Lots of snow light. Even if cold out no humidity there makes a 40 windy NYC ree like 5 degree day in Utah. If sun comes out then feel like skiing while your on a beach. Cheap hotels in midvalle and on the line.Solutitute and Brighon also get snow are nice but not like Alta or and snowbird. Your skiier going out west Alta should be the place you need to try. It like stowe for easy coasters.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I always look forward to deciphering your posts.  :lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

I have pretty much always found it cheaper to fly to ski country thru Philly as opposed to NYC and Newark.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol skiing from the top of rendezvous to the bottom of the hobacks is would be quite a bitch for someone used to 700 vertical foot runs"



Just reading those words brings life to great memories of moose and natural half pipes.
Pocono people wet their pants just riding the tram.
Not all Tetons are Grand


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I have pretty much always found it cheaper to fly to ski country thru Philly as opposed to NYC and Newark.



That goes for most everywhere I think.  And it is a bit cheaper I'm finding, just nowhere near as cheap as Boston for some reason.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

Checked into Utah, and Whistler/Blackcomb, then began to look at Alaska and found this







Yet they've reported 651 inches this year, so I guess most of that must have been early season or something, because this base photo looks worse than even the Catskills. :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2016)

Problem with Logan is the price of parking.  Cheap airfare is offset by $35 a day parking.  Never mind the nightmare traffic trying to get there in the morning


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> That goes for most everywhere I think.  And it is a bit cheaper I'm finding, just nowhere near as cheap as Boston for some reason.



times might be diff but for fun-  cheapest non-stop

Round Trip to Denver 4/1- 4/4
NYC - 303 (jetblue)
Phil - 242 (american)
Bos - 331 (united)

never knew that about philly... but getting from CT to Phil adds to it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> times might be diff but for fun-  cheapest non-stop
> 
> Round Trip to Denver 4/1- 4/4
> NYC - 303 (jetblue)
> ...



my wife just told me that saving $60 per person but adding 1.5 hours driving each way was NOT worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> my wife just told me that saving $60 per person but adding 1.5 hours driving each way was NOT worth it.



I would agree.  I would not drive to Hartford to save $60 over flying out of Logan.  

That $60 savings doesn't account for gas either.  

The extra driving distance wouldn't bother me too much on the way to the airport. On the way home it would.  The last thing I'd want to do after coming home from a trip is spending 2.5 hours in a car.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Round Trip to Denver 4/1- 4/4



Hadnt considered CO, but I guess I do that next, and Jackson Hole.  Just looked into Revelstoke, getting there isnt the easiest thing in the world due to somewhat limited flights into Kelowna.



gmcunni said:


> my wife just told me that saving $60 per person but adding 1.5 hours driving each way was NOT worth it.



LOL.  Imagine that.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Checked into Utah, and Whistler/Blackcomb, then began to look at Alaska and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The base of Alyeska is at sea level.  As in: directly adjacent to the sea. It rains. Look at summit pics. Snow depth at the top right now is 192".


----------



## snoseek (Feb 27, 2016)

We passed 300 inches in January I think. Feb has been warm and dry except for a quick couple feet last week. Pattern shift incoming....winter part two maybe? Either way the base is set....want more


----------



## moresnow (Feb 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hadnt considered CO, but I guess I do that next, and Jackson Hole.  Just looked into Revelstoke, getting there isnt the easiest thing in the world due to somewhat limited flights into Kelowna.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Imagine that.



I flew into Calgary today. Skiing Lake Louise tomorrow, Revy the next 3 days, and then Kicking Horse. 

The strong dollar got us up here. There are also some pretty good ski and stay deals around.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Problem with Logan is the price of parking.  Cheap airfare is offset by $35 a day parking.  Never mind the nightmare traffic trying to get there in the morning



Have you tried Park, Shuttle, and Fly? Not cheap, but certainly not $35/day. A bit more than half the price and we use them regularly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> The base of Alyeska is at sea level.  As in: directly adjacent to the sea. It rains. Look at summit pics. Snow depth at the top right now is 192".



I did notice that, but it made me think, at what point does it go from crap, to stinks, to passable, to average, to good, to great, to amazing, in terms of elevation?  If even 75% of it is on the good side, then I'd agree with you 100%, but as someone who has never been there and doesnt know what to expect, and is shelling out a few grand, those base photos are pretty frightening.





moresnow said:


> I flew into Calgary today. Skiing Lake Louise tomorrow, Revy the next 3 days, and then Kicking Horse.
> 
> The strong dollar got us up here. There are also some pretty good ski and stay deals around.



Lake Louise / Banff is awesome, have fun.  Skate on Lake Louise if you can!  I used my hockey bag as my "suitcase" just so I could make sure I did that.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I did notice that, but it made me think, at what point does it go from crap, to stinks, to passable, to average, to good, to great, to amazing, in terms of elevation?  If even 75% of it is on the good side, then I'd agree with you 100%, but as someone who has never been there and doesnt know what to expect, and is shelling out a few grand, those base photos are pretty frightening.



It's a major downside to Alyeska.  Basically you only ski the upper mountain lifts. And since the whole place is only ~2k vert,  the upper mtn is only half that.  Makes for small vert skiing compared to the rest of the places you're considering.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 27, 2016)

Edd said:


> Have you tried Park, Shuttle, and Fly? Not cheap, but certainly not $35/day. A bit more than half the price and we use them regularly.



+1.  Always use park shuttle fly when travelling for pleasure.  Last time I went to Logan my work covered central parking and I tried it just to compare and I still prefer Park Shuttle Fly.
Nice operation that is fast and highly reliable. Way easier access in/out vs Central


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 27, 2016)

I was just looking a base depths at some of my favorite areas - Jackson Hole, Big Sky, Telluride, Alta/Bird.  Nothing is looking that epic for this time of year.  I haven't been to the Sierra/California areas (correcting that in April), but they got some serious dumps earlier in the year.  If you haven't been out west, you can't go wrong with any of these.  I'm partial to Jackson in general, but beware that it's mostly east facing if you decide to go in late March.  You can almost never go wrong at any time of the year by picking Alta/Bird.  Safest choice you can make and easy travel.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2016)

Edd said:


> Have you tried Park, Shuttle, and Fly? Not cheap, but certainly not $35/day. A bit more than half the price and we use them regularly.



I haven't as usually my flights are so damn early I'm in a rush anyways.  90% of the time I'm flying, it's for work so I can just expense it.

If at all possible, I try and fly out of Manchester.  The experience getting to and at the airport is so much more pleasant I'm willing to spend $100 more a ticket.  Parking is right next to the terminal and is only $10 a day there too, so you recoup some of the fare difference.


----------



## machski (Feb 27, 2016)

Big Sky skied OK, but they have quieted down quite a bit.  Was 45 degrees yesterday, lost a lot of snow on south facing aspects.  Even Liberty Bowl was starting to show some scars.  And the paths off the tram were definite rock skiing.  Guess they are getting back to a snow pattern Saturday night.  Could see 18+" this week.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 27, 2016)

If criteria are 90% area and 10% air/travel, scour snow reports and make a decision.
Should be easy for someone that prefers Lake Louise for skating.
Hit your local rink.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 27, 2016)

machski said:


> Big Sky skied OK, but they have quieted down quite a bit.  Was 45 degrees yesterday, lost a lot of snow on south facing aspects.  Even Liberty Bowl was starting to show some scars.  And the paths off the tram were definite rock skiing.  Guess they are getting back to a snow pattern Saturday night.  Could see 18+" this week.



I went there a couple of years ago when conditions were really good.  It was still rock skiing.  It's ALWAYS rock skiing!  The whole mountain (expert terrain at least, intermediate is fine) is a giant scree pile.  Good fun and amazing what they'll let you ski there.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Checked into Utah, and Whistler/Blackcomb, then began to look at Alaska and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total buffoon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like Utah is the winner, based largely on the probability of finding good snow conditions existing in late'ish March.  Thanks to folks for all the suggestions/info.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Problem with Logan is the price of parking.  Cheap airfare is offset by $35 a day parking.  Never mind the nightmare traffic trying to get there in the morning



Use Flightline.Free parking.I use the one off 93 in Londonderry.About $46 round trip.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks like the storm cycle in the west is about to ramp up again.  March and April are magical months out there.  Can't wait.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Use Flightline.Free parking.I use the one off 93 in Londonderry.About $46 round trip.



We thought about that but they wanted that for each passenger - since there were three of us going parking at the airport ($36 more cost) was worth it.  We were able to get out of Boston real fast and since we arrived at 1 am we were able to haul ass home!  No traffic at that time in the AM.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 29, 2016)

I use Preflight Airport Parking near Logan.  I find their shuttles to be BY FAR the most frequent.  They drop you off right at your car, which is nice.  If you pre-pay online you get the best rates.

Coming from Vermont, we also use the Logan Express bus in Salem.  But their schedule doesn't always work.  When I come back from Europe I don't want to wait an hour and a half for a bus.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 29, 2016)

Hype is full on for a big couple weeks starting this weekend. I would imagine utah will be getting in on some of this also 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmw (Feb 29, 2016)

Regarding Logan parking - look up Logan Economy Lot. 20/day, tops out at 120/week. Frequent shuttle, airport run, it's always worked for me. I've used it about 5 times in the past year.


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I use Preflight Airport Parking near Logan.  I find their shuttles to be BY FAR the most frequent.  They drop you off right at your car, which is nice.  If you pre-pay online you get the best rates.
> 
> Coming from Vermont, we also use the Logan Express bus in Salem.  But their schedule doesn't always work.  When I come back from Europe I don't want to wait an hour and a half for a bus.



We thought about that but our flight was super early leaving and super late returning.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> We thought about that but our flight was super early leaving and super late returning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That is a good way to park though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 1, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like Utah is the winner, based largely on the probability of finding good snow conditions existing in late'ish March.  Thanks to folks for all the suggestions/info.



Go look at the maps JB posted on his twitter feed. Big storm cycle about to hit the west.  20" of precip equaling approx 200" of snow for the Sierra (get the snorkle out snoseek).  Utah and Colorado in the cross hairs as well.  Going to be an active spring and a great time to go west.  Can't wait to get your reaction to Utah skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Go look at the maps JB posted on his twitter feed. Big storm cycle about to hit the west.  20" of precip equaling approx 200" of snow for the Sierra (get the snorkle out snoseek).  Utah and Colorado in the cross hairs as well.  Going to be an active spring and a great time to go west.  Can't wait to get your reaction to Utah skiing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'll happily take half of that please. The commute is about to get real.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> That is a good way to park though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I've had good luck with preflight all times of day.  Never had to wait for more than five minutes at the terminal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Go look at the maps JB posted on his twitter feed. Big storm cycle about to hit the west.  20" of precip equaling approx 200" of snow for the Sierra (get the snorkle out snoseek).  Utah and Colorado in the cross hairs as well.  Going to be an active spring and a great time to go west.  Can't wait to get your reaction to Utah skiing.



I'd be psyched if that pans out.  Waiting on buying airfare, but I might pull the trigger soon.  Would buy now at ~$560 RT, but Kayak's algo claims the price will likely drop over the next week.  I've never followed their algo to buy tix before, so we'll see if it works out or if I get burned.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2016)

Just saw this post and am heading back to SLC as I type.  As said, our faucet was shut off earlier this month, but now it will be turned back on.  Looks like we get the fire hose pointed at us again starting this weekend.  Tahoe is forecast to get a lot.  So is the PNW.  

Skiing in Tahoe has been a bit better than Utah from what I have reading and seeing.  They have gotten a bit more.  But we are getting ours now again....buckle up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 1, 2016)

To early for me to be planning a trip west. If the east gets washed out by the end of this month then it will be time & then only if they have favorable conditions/forecasts. Only once did I ski out west before April, been there many times.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I just did something rather impulsive.  Wife got called to a meeting in SLC end of next week.  Looked around, looked doable, have some vacation days to burn and pulled the trigger.  Skiing Fri 3/11 - Fri 3/18.  Took a bit of pain on flight, but since hers is paid for by work figured what the hell.  Have plenty of hotel points to burn so that should ease the pain.

Never been to SLC!

Thinking of starting in Ogden, Pow Mow and Snowbasin for the first weekend.  Then head down to the city (Midvale / Sandy?) midweek, for some time in the Canyons.

Who's got the best St. Patrick's Party?

Trailboss and anyone else, would love to meet up for some runs if possible.  I've been skiing (snowboarding) my whole life, basically only limited by strength and stamina (and b@lls) as I reach middle age.  Wife is fairly new to the sport but will love groomers in the sun.  So hopefully I'll be able to peel away from time to time to shred the gnar.

Stoked!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2016)

Please know that I am living vicariously through all of you who are traveling out West.  I'm sitting at my desk thinking I would really like to take some time off and go snowboarding...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Well I just did something rather impulsive.  Wife got called to a meeting in SLC end of next week.  Looked around, looked doable, have some vacation days to burn and pulled the trigger.  Skiing Fri 3/11 - Fri 3/18.  Took a bit of pain on flight, but since hers is paid for by work figured what the hell.  Have plenty of hotel points to burn so that should ease the pain.
> 
> Never been to SLC!
> 
> ...



Nice!  As to terrain it depends on what you like to ski/ride.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  As to terrain it depends on what you like to ski/ride.



Got seven days to play with, hope to see it all!

Thinking 3 or 4 days at some combo of Pow Mow and Snowbasin.  I have some impression that, for weekend skiing, these might be better than the canyons?  Wife has a bunch of Marriott points so Marriott Ogden seems like the cheap option for us.

Then down to the city proper, and will try to hit at least Brighton or Solitude and I think Snowbird is a must.

This is first trip to SLC; from what I've read the Park City resorts are skippable, if you have to skip one "group."

We're going to try to stay flexible based on snow, etc.  Might want a mid-week day off, see some sights in the city (definitely don't have my ski legs this year).

Look forward to any input you have.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Got seven days to play with, hope to see it all!
> 
> Thinking 3 or 4 days at some combo of Pow Mow and Snowbasin.  I have some impression that, for weekend skiing, these might be better than the canyons?  Wife has a bunch of Marriott points so Marriott Ogden seems like the cheap option for us.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean by "the canyons"--are you saying Little Cottonwood and Big Cottonwood Canyons resorts or the resort formerly known as The Canyons?  

You will also want to go where the best conditions are and Pow Mow and Snowbasin may not be those places.  

Your plan is ambitious.  Snowbasin and Pow Mow are neat resorts, but Ogden is a hole as you will see.  

Still don't have a sense as to what kind of terrain you prefer to ski/ride.  That helps me narrow it down.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah, by the canyons I mean the cottonwood canyons.  Staying somewhere (probably SLC) and running up depending on weather, etc.  If there's a big storm threat, might opt for a way to spend a night slopeside.

Terrain - I love it all.  Wide open bowls to narrow trees; drops, chutes and ladders.  But I've had opportunities to ski across the states, snowmobile serviced backcountry and even a bit in Europe, so this is more about my wife's first 'big mountain' ski experience.  Wide open, sunny, immaculate corduroy, taking your jacket off to have a beer at the summit in the sun, epic views... that kind of stuff.

I'll still sneak away for some sidecountry / cat tours / things like that where available.  Don't like to head out of bounds by myself though, and don't want to put her in a position that would ruin the day for her.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Yeah, by the canyons I mean the cottonwood canyons.  Staying somewhere (probably SLC) and running up depending on weather, etc.  If there's a big storm threat, might opt for a way to spend a night slopeside.
> 
> Terrain - I love it all.  Wide open bowls to narrow trees; drops, chutes and ladders.  But I've had opportunities to ski across the states, snowmobile serviced backcountry and even a bit in Europe, so this is more about my wife's first 'big mountain' ski experience.  Wide open, sunny, immaculate corduroy, taking your jacket off to have a beer at the summit in the sun, epic views... that kind of stuff.
> 
> I'll still sneak away for some sidecountry / cat tours / things like that where available.  Don't like to head out of bounds by myself though, and don't want to put her in a position that would ruin the day for her.



Well, if you want big mountain skiing, the best choice is Snowbird.  That said, it is not a good intermediate or lower mountain.  Snowbird is for experts really.  The grooming has improved a lot, but she might not like it if she does not like steep.  

Second choice would be Alta.  It is old school and has some good cruisers/groomed terrain for her and great expert stuff for you that only requires a short hike or traverse.  

Third might be Snowbasin.  No crowds, nice lifts, good grooming and snowmaking, some crazy terrain.  Downsides: location, weird vibe, and lots of bowls that you look at but don't really ski because they are above the lifts.  

Sounds like you'd like Pow Mow.  It is off the grid and has a large cat-skiing operation that is considered in-bounds.  

And honestly unless you want groomers and a real foodie/resort scene, then skip Park City and Deer Valley.  

Conditions are spring here right now, but we are going to get snow and colder weather on Sunday-Tuesday.  After that looks to be staying cool with on and off snow.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Conditions are spring here right now, but we are going to get snow and colder weather on Sunday-Tuesday.  After that looks to be staying cool with on and off snow.



Looking forward to it.  Thanks for the intel, and I'll buy you a beer if we're at the same place at some point.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Well I just did something rather impulsive.  Wife got called to a meeting in SLC end of next week.  Looked around, looked doable, have some vacation days to burn and pulled the trigger.  Skiing Fri 3/11 - Fri 3/18.  Took a bit of pain on flight, but since hers is paid for by work figured what the hell.  Have plenty of hotel points to burn so that should ease the pain.
> 
> Never been to SLC!
> 
> ...



You will not regret it.  Stay with what I call the front 4 (BCC and LCC areas).  If they don't keep you entertained then nothing will.

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2016)

Dont overlook bcc also. Solitude aint a big mega resort but seriously hits all of your criteria

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2016)

More snow in the past 24 hours at Mammoth than much of the Northeast has seen all season

http://www.mammothmountain.com/wint...ntain-information/snow-conditions-and-weather


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2016)

Feel free to PM for more specific information, Abominable.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 6, 2016)

I just wrote myself off the work schedule for the next few days. Nice cold couple feet coming in tonight on top of the three feet we got in the past day or two. Im calling tuesday morning to be as good as it gets if lifts dont all open tomorrow

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

Pulled the trigger last night on SLC, got slightly burned by Kayak's algo, but not too bad, more annoyed at how ridiculously obnoxious it is to use FF miles these days, it's like the Caddy's pool hours in Caddyshack.   

Nine full days, figuring 5 or 6 days skiing if the legs will allow.  Not sure if I'll hit 5 or 6 different places 1 day each, or if they're so big that that's dumb and I should probably pick 3 and do them 2 days each and learn them a bit.  I assume I wouldnt need a rental car if I stuck to DV, Park City, and the former Canyons, but if I wanted to ski Alta or Solitude or Snowbird I'll probably need a car, is that right?   

Next up I'll book lodging, and try to buy some lift ticket vouchers in advance to save $$$$.  If anyone knows any deals on UT lift tickets, I'm all ears.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Next up I'll book lodging, and try to buy some lift ticket vouchers in advance to save $$$$.  If anyone knows any deals on UT lift tickets, I'm all ears.



Researching right now myself.  Lots of good options.  Liftopia has good deals, but those go away the closer you get.  Local ski stores show generally 10 - 15 bucks off.  The hotels I've called all have some sort of ski and stay situation, generally saving 15-ish on the tickets.  There's also this - http://www.visitsaltlake.com/skicity/super-pass/

AND, craigslist.  Not sure how much I want to run around Salt Lake City for vouchers but there are some CHEAP deals out there, like 25 bucks a day cheap.  Always a roll of the dice with Craigslist, but I generally have good luck here in the East.

What's your schedule?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger last night on SLC, got slightly burned by Kayak's algo, but not too bad, more annoyed at how ridiculously obnoxious it is to use FF miles these days, it's like the Caddy's pool hours in Caddyshack.
> 
> Nine full days, figuring 5 or 6 days skiing if the legs will allow.  Not sure if I'll hit 5 or 6 different places 1 day each, or if they're so big that that's dumb and I should probably pick 3 and do them 2 days each and learn them a bit.  I assume I wouldnt need a rental car if I stuck to DV, Park City, and the former Canyons, but if I wanted to ski Alta or Solitude or Snowbird I'll probably need a car, is that right?
> 
> Next up I'll book lodging, and try to buy some lift ticket vouchers in advance to save $$$$.  If anyone knows any deals on UT lift tickets, I'm all ears.



Yes, I am not aware of any buses or public transit that run from PC to Alta/Snowbird.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowbird is for experts really.  The grooming has improved a lot, but she might not like it if she does not like steep.



I have a similar issue.  The gf skis all intermediates fine at places like Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe etc.., but doesn't venture onto diamonds.   Sounds like Snowbird's not good for someone like that?



thetrailboss said:


> Yes, I am not aware of any buses or public transit that run from PC to Alta/Snowbird.



Thanks.  Luckily it looks like basic car rentals are crazy cheap out there for whatever reason, $25/day.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 8, 2016)

Remember you are going in Late March/Early April.  You could get a week where the temps stay lower and the Park City areas which are lower in elevation are good or you could get a warm week where that lower elevation hurts and its soup at those same areas.  I prefer the front 4 which sit at a much higher elevation and would recommend staying in the valley.  Any one of the 4 areas up front will keep you entertained so doubling or tripling up on one isn't a bad idea as you probably not touch most of them anyways.  I think you could ski Snowbird for a season and not touch it all.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mishka (Mar 8, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have a similar issue.  The gf skis all intermediates fine at places like Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe etc.., but doesn't venture onto diamonds.   Sounds like Snowbird's not good for someone like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Luckily it looks like basic car rentals are crazy cheap out there for whatever reason, $25/day.



imo Alta  have a fair amount of low angle groomed trails ....and the same time have even more groomed steep trails. Some of those groomers will not have enough Diamonds if use  East coat classification lol also steep groomers get scraped rather quickly  specially at Alta and Snowbird

if to ski front 4 car is not needed. Ski bus going every 30 min. as longer your hotel not too far from it root or get shuttled from hotel to skibus stop


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2016)

Great deal alert for Abominalble, 4Apice, and anyone else going to Utah.

Found an EBAY sale for $40 for a Solitude ticket (no restrictions) and a Snowbird M-F BOGO.  I bought a few solely for the $40 Solitude tickets that can be used on Saturday/Sunday versus $79 walkup or $68 Liftopia.

Anyway, I was surprised it turned out to be the Warren Miller deal, which was not mentioned in the auction, but even *MORE surprised* to find out this WM deal also includes a free lift ticket to Powder Mountain, which I was considering going to given the positive AZ mentions.  With free tickets, that's a no-brainer now.

So for $80 total ($78.40 really) I scored 2 Solitude tix, 2 Powder Mountain tix, and a Snowbird BOGO (which I may or may not use).

The EBAY seller has 3 left at the link below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solitude-Sk...425701?hash=item4afa084465:g:RRUAAOSwX~dWm7sO


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Great deal alert for Abominalble, 4Apice, and anyone else going to Utah.
> 
> Found an EBAY sale for $40 for a Solitude ticket (no restrictions) and a Snowbird M-F BOGO.  I bought a few solely for the $40 Solitude tickets that can be used on Saturday/Sunday versus $79 walkup or $68 Liftopia.
> 
> ...



Yes, the WM films here had this deal.  I have to use mine


----------



## 180 (Mar 8, 2016)

great deals for Utah, however I am headed to Sun Valley and Steamboat.  No deals what so ever and rental cars are way expensive


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Great deal alert for Abominalble, 4Apice, and anyone else going to Utah.
> 
> Found an EBAY sale for $40 for a Solitude ticket (no restrictions) and a Snowbird M-F BOGO.  I bought a few solely for the $40 Solitude tickets that can be used on Saturday/Sunday versus $79 walkup or $68 Liftopia.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info will check into it.  Think you will really like Solitude and from your description your SO will too.  Lots of good cruisers off the HSQ (I want to say American Eagle but I may be confusing it with somewhere else) on the far right of the resort looking up.  If Honeymoon Canyon is open you may want to sit her down (there's a neat little bar at Moonbeam lodge) and make a couple of loops.  Being the tree fan you are the near side wall (off the back of Powderhorn) has great trees.  New Summit lift changes the Summit area a little but those runs are nice too.  

Pow Mow 1.5 hrs north.  Worth it, yes, but get a early start on it the day you go.  Plenty of intermediate stuff off Hidden Lake which I'm sure the gf will love.  Some good tree areas for you and steeper stuff down below Hidden lake.  Had one of the best Cheeseburgers ever up in the Hidden Lake shack up top. Don't miss the bar there either as its pretty fun for apres ski.  

Like I've said before I (Maybe we as my family agrees with me) am a big fan of Brighton.  If it is going to be snowing during the skiing day I really recommend this place.  Its got plenty of intermediate stuff for the gf and plenty of harder stuff for you including great tree areas.  It is also one of the cheaper mts out there.  You really don't want to get caught out in some of the open areas out there in a snow storm. 

I hope it snows for you when you are out there as Utah powder really is a treat.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Abominable (Mar 9, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Great deal alert for Abominalble,



Good deal, thanks for the heads up, BUT, this needs to be physically shipped or is it via email?  I'm outta here tomorrow night.

Looks like shipped, just wanted to be sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 9, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Good deal, thanks for the heads up, BUT, this needs to be physically shipped or is it via email?  I'm outta here tomorrow night.
> 
> Looks like shipped, just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Thanks.



Disregard, just pulled the trigger on two, shipped to hotel in Utah.  As the kids say these days, "Good lookin' out."

Thanks.

EDIT, no shipping required, even better, thanks!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2016)

Going to Colorado in|April. Mrs has a business trip, skiing Friday Sat sun the 15th to 17th. Booked a room in Georgetown.   Figured Loveland and Arapahoe basin would be the best options. Any suggestions on skiing either?  Any ticket Deal suggestions? Thanks, Sorry for Hijack


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Think you will really like Solitude and from your description your SO will too.  Lots of good cruisers off the HSQ  on the far right of the resort looking up.  If Honeymoon Canyon is open you may want to sit her down and make a couple of loops.  Being the tree fan you are the near side wall (off the back of Powderhorn) has great trees.  New Summit lift changes the Summit area a little but those runs are nice too.
> 
> Pow Mow 1.5 hrs north.  Worth it, yes, but get a early start on it the day you go.  Plenty of intermediate stuff off Hidden Lake which I'm sure the gf will love.  Some good tree areas for you and steeper stuff down below Hidden lake.  Had one of the best Cheeseburgers ever up in the Hidden Lake shack up top. Don't miss the bar there either as its pretty fun for apres ski.
> 
> Like I've said before I (Maybe we as my family agrees with me) am a big fan of Brighton.  If it is going to be snowing during the skiing day I really recommend this place.  Its got plenty of intermediate stuff for the gf and plenty of harder stuff for you including great tree areas.  It is also one of the cheaper mts out there.  You really don't want to get caught out in some of the open areas out there in a snow storm.



Thanks for the good info.  Doing either 5 or 6 days depending on what the legs will allow so we wont be hitting Brighton this time, but I'd eventually like to ski all the areas someday.



Abominable said:


> Disregard, *just pulled the trigger on two*, shipped to hotel in Utah.  As the kids say these days, "Good lookin' out."
> 
> EDIT, no shipping required, even better, thanks!



Happy to help!

I did the math last night, and this is saving my gf and I roughly $170, and more like $260 if we do use the Snowbird BOGO.  

The search continues for Alta, Deer Valley, and PCMR discounts!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks for the good info.  Doing either 5 or 6 days depending on what the legs will allow so we wont be hitting Brighton this time, but I'd eventually like to ski all the areas someday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alta:  buy at a local ski shop.  PCMR: buy online in advance through the Daily Epic Pass.  Deer Valley: other than saying good luck with that one, look to local ski shops.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.wasatchsnowforecast.com/

All eyes right now are affixed to the storm system that moves into the area early next week.  Both the GFS and Euro have a decent storm forecasted.  GFS is a bit quicker to move it in early Monday morning thru Tuesday, while the Euro waits until later on Monday for the storm to reach the area.  It looks to be a type of storm with decent accumulation and also a long period of moisture and instability behind the initial front, so we could get at least two really good powder days out of this storm.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok so I can't resist.  Getting fired up for the west so here's some stoke







Millicent at Brighton











The boy hiking at Snowbird.  And where was he hiking to?






That big bowl right there in the middle.






Powderhorn @ Solitude






Snake Creek @ Brighton.  The trees to the left of the lift up top are my favorite place to go hang out during a Utah snow storm.





Solitude








Hidden Lake @ Pow Mow






For BG, Trees @ Pow Mow






And finally one of my favorites, the wife cutting some fresh @ Brighton.  Wasn't deep but was a heck of a lot of fun.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome photos, thanks for sharing! 

_(makes me jealous though!!)_


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2016)

I too am liking the utah stoke. I miss dry pow.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Alta:  buy at a local ski shop.  PCMR: buy online in advance through the Daily Epic Pass.  *Deer Valley: other than saying good luck with that one, look to local ski shops.*



_I have not yet begun to bargain shop!_   I wont go down without a fight.  *

BG's 11th Commandment*_
Thou shalt not pay full price for lift tickets_





4aprice said:


> Ok so I can't resist.  Getting fired up for the west so here's some stoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those are some hero trees.  I'll need to find stuff like that, as the gf doesnt do trees, and I'm (mostly) a responsible tree skier.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 10, 2016)

Pow Mow trees are low angle, unless you're off the Paradise lift, where the the runs are steeper, but shorter. If you're going POWMOW, check out the cheap cat ski pull up the ridge. Also check out Powder Country off Hidden Lake lift, if sanctioned side country, they provide a Bus back to the main lodge from the road you'll eventually hit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> _I have not yet begun to bargain shop!_   I wont go down without a fight.  *
> 
> BG's 11th Commandment*_
> Thou shalt not pay full price for lift tickets_
> ...



:lol:  Love the commitment.  

If there is still a good base, you want to know a fun place to go tree skiing?  Deer Valley. Seriously.  They have some fun expert stuff that NOBODY skis.

Again, feel free to PM me if you want more specific intel or if you dare meet up for a few turns....


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Was lucking enough to "only" pay $100 at Vail and Beaver Creek with a buddy pass. Walk up rate was $175 this past week.
Skied Abasin for 40 and Loveland for 25.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2016)

Vail resorts, and particularly Vail itself are a day ticket joke. It's epic pass or no vail properties for me, and pretty much anyone who is reasonable with their money


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

$175/day? :-o


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2016)

It's the "why didn't you buy an epic pass, idiot" tax


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It's the "why didn't you buy an epic pass, idiot" tax



Exactly.  You either buy the $599 season pass or pay the $175 day rate.  Guess what most people do?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Exactly.  You either buy the $599 season pass or pay the $175 day rate.  Guess what most people do?



I would have gotten the epic pass if I didn't get the deals and was skiing for more than 3 days (Vail, Beav and Abasin) Paid a total of 240 but could have paid over 420 if I would have paid walk-up.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2016)

All of my half price vail resort vouchers are spoken for but ill ask around if anyone has some they arent gonna use.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> *Pow Mow trees are low angle, unless you're off the Paradise lift, where the the runs are steeper, but shorter. If you're going POWMOW, check out the cheap cat ski pull up the ridge. Also check out Powder Country off Hidden Lake lift*, if sanctioned side country, they provide a Bus back to the main lodge from the road you'll eventually hit.



Studied the trail map a bit, I think I'll really like the place.  If the "grading" of the trails is to be believed, it looks like I can ski tougher stuff in lots of places, yet be able to meet up with the gf after she does blues.  As for the Cat skiing, looks like $20 per run.  I guess maybe that's "cheap", I dunno, I have no experience with such things, but the bar on "cheap" is set pretty high when you're as "cheap" as I am.



thetrailboss said:


> If there is still a good base, *you want to know a fun place to go tree skiing?  Deer Valley. Seriously. * They have some fun expert stuff that NOBODY skis. Again, feel free to PM me if you want more specific intel or if you dare meet up for a few turns....



Definitely planning on it as we're staying in PC.   Tentatively 6 days of skiing:Alta, Solitude, Powder Mountain, Deer Valley, former Canyons are definite.  Sixth location is up-in-the-air.  I'd love to try Snowbird, but am worried about gf.  She's really not bad, can do any Blue square in the east, but people's comments regarding that place have me scared as I wouldn't want to get her in over-her-head.  Meeting would be great if it works out/you're free.  I'll definitely PM you for some advice/questions soon.  Especially "off day" suggestions. 



Smellytele said:


> Was lucking enough to "only" pay $100 at Vail and Beaver Creek with a buddy pass. *Walk up rate was $175 *


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 11, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Definitely planning on it as we're staying in PC.   Tentatively 6 days of skiing:*Alta*, Solitude, Powder Mountain, Deer Valley, former Canyons are definite.  Sixth location is up-in-the-air.  I'd love to try Snowbird, but am worried about gf.  She's really not bad, can do any Blue square in the east, but people's comments regarding that place have me scared as I wouldn't want to get her in over-her-head.  Meeting would be great if it works out/you're free.  I'll definitely PM you for some advice/questions soon.  Especially "off day" suggestions.



Alta: Great that you're going, but there are only a few places that the good stuff will allow you to meet up with GF at lift.

Supreme lift is one: She can ski the blue down while you ski other stuff, like right under the lift is fun. Supreme Challenge, Spiny chutes, watch out for the cliff signs. Catherine's area if you want to do a short hike.

Collins lift: The trees right under the top of Collins Chair are usually nice and you can meet GF midway down to the bottom of the lift on the blue run.

Wildcat: She can ski the blue run while you hit the trees on skiers left of the Wildcat chair.

If you can break away from GF and want some of the good stuff:
-High Rustler is a must, it's an Alta Classic.
-Eagle's Nest
-Go out the High Traverse and boot up over the Gun Sight or Eddie's High Nowhere ( there use to be a rope to assist the boot up)
-Go up the Sugarloaf chair and head down little dipper or Gravy Boat and 100 yards or so, you'll see a gate with a boot up. That's to Glory Hole. Glory Hole is a nice steep bowl, but it dumps you into East Greely, so you could meet her at Alf's.
Greely Bowl.

That's just a sampling, you need to explore Alta to love it. From the groomers it may seem like it doesn't have much to offer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Alta: Great that you're going, but there are only a few places that the good stuff will allow you to meet up with GF at lift.
> 
> Supreme lift is one: She can ski the blue down while you ski other stuff, like right under the lift is fun. Supreme Challenge, Spiny chutes, watch out for the cliff signs. Catherine's area if you want to do a short hike.
> 
> ...



Not sure I agree with that assessment.  Once she figures out how to ski back to a certain lift she can rendezvous with him at that lift.  All lifts there offer good intermediate and expert alternatives.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Not sure I agree with that assessment.  Once she figures out how to ski back to a certain lift she can rendezvous with him at that lift.  All lifts there offer good intermediate and expert alternatives.



Sure, you can always meet up. But some aspects are easier,and quicker than others. If she is skiing down to Collins and you get into East Greey Bowl by way of Gun Sight, now you got a trek to catch up with her -for example. Of course there's always an alternative; she could take blues off Sugarloaf, while he takes Collin's Return and the then the High Traverse out and they meet at the bottom of SunnySide.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 11, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Alta: Great that you're going, but there are only a few places that the good stuff will allow you to meet up with GF at lift.
> 
> Supreme lift is one: She can ski the blue down while you ski other stuff, like right under the lift is fun. Supreme Challenge, Spiny chutes, *watch out for the cliff signs.* Catherine's area if you want to do a short hike.
> 
> ...



Cliffs, Yea, like right under the Supreme Chair.  Signs and gates mean what they say out there.

All those are great suggestions but like you say a sample.  I wouldn't spend too much time traversing from section to section.  Your never going to see the whole place in a one day visit.  Select a side and explore.  Sugarloaf/Supreme/Cresent has a mid mountain lodge right there and has plenty to explore.  Albion Lodge has good parking, the Collins/Wildcat side is the harder area terrain wise. Either side is going to give you more skiing then you can handle in such a short period of time.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

PS IMO Sugarloaf will have the best selection of intermediate groomers for the gf.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 11, 2016)

Supreme has the chillest and best cruisers and also some really nice short but steep drops. Really good place to park it. Only maybe 1k vert but its a perfect 1k

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> *If you can break away from GF and want some of the good stuff:*
> -High Rustler is a must, it's an Alta Classic.
> -Eagle's Nest
> -Go out the High Traverse and boot up over the Gun Sight or Eddie's High Nowhere ( there use to be a rope to assist the boot up)
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

The gf is great, in fact, it's more me that doesn't like to leave her, usually before lunch and definitely after she usually requests that I "go" so I can do trees or whatever.  She's perfectly content skiing alone.

And I do realize that skiing 6 areas might not lead to the best skiing experience and that skiing 3 areas for 2 days each might be wiser, but I also think there's something to be said for "shotgunning" and at least experiencing a bunch of places so that the next time I'm in Utah I'll have more appreciation for where I know I 100% want to go.  Heck, there's also Snowmass and Sundance and Brighton and PCMR etc.... I imagine it would take years to really experience it all to the point you know your way around most places.


----------



## MarkC (Mar 11, 2016)

Whistler is redicilous right now.  Exchange rate is $1.40 to 1.  I was out there the last week of February which is when this pic is from and they have had over 2 feet since


----------



## snoseek (Mar 14, 2016)

BG if you mssg me your mailing address ill hook it up for park city

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Mar 14, 2016)

Just finished day four out here. Places with low elevation and lots of sun are getting a little thin. Bottom of strawberry (sbasin) for example.  Powder country (powmow) is closed and was told they need a lot of snow to open it back up, more than we got today?

Skiing has been good though with soft spring skiing over the weekend and good storm skiing today (snowbird). They were calling for 18+ overnight but I'm not sure about that.  But should be a couple inches here and there every day and night this week to keep it fresh. 

Agree the bird is just not set up well for intermediates (although min basin was closed due to storm).  The blue trails are really just access roads for the gnar. Serious frickin gnar though, steep and deep today in the woods.  Weird layout, at least where I was (gad?). One of those places you could spend a season learning how to link different sections. (First impressions after one day marred by lightning holds). 

Powmow has some wonderful cruisers to go along with all the trees and bowls.  We'll be back there end of week. Fun place. Hairy armpits. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2016)

snoseek said:


> BG if you mssg me your mailing address ill hook it up for park city


PM sent!



Abominable said:


> Powder country (powmow) is closed and was told they need a lot of snow to open it back up, more than we got today?



Well that's disappointing to hear.  Looks like it dries out a bit after this week too, but you never know as I dont truth long-range much.  Hairy armpits?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2016)

Just booked Colorado April 7-10. Got days to use at copper and winter park, got a free ride to the mountains, got two Colorado friends down to split a cheap room, and got $250 round trip air. Why not. Spring skiing in co!


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Just finished day four out here. Places with low elevation and lots of sun are getting a little thin. Bottom of strawberry (sbasin) for example.  Powder country (powmow) is closed and was told they need a lot of snow to open it back up, more than we got today?
> 
> Skiing has been good though with soft spring skiing over the weekend and good storm skiing today (snowbird). They were calling for 18+ overnight but I'm not sure about that.  But should be a couple inches here and there every day and night this week to keep it fresh.
> 
> ...



It takes more snow to open some runs out here than mountains will get in an entire winter back East.


----------



## jaybird (Mar 15, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ... and got $250 round trip air. Why not. Spring skiing in co!



That's freaking excellent !
From what Airport?

Abundant snow at Jackson today  

:beer:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2016)

Leaving out of laguardia, returning to jfk. return flight is a red eye landing at 615 am. That actually works pretty well for me because I park in Brooklyn on the street. On Thursday night I can put the car in a no parking Monday and Thursday 8:30-10:00 am spot, and get back to the car just in time Monday morning to move to legal parking and be at work by 9:30


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2016)

Dumping here in Utah.....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2016)

was gonna do tahoe, as i have a friend there and the free lodging would somewhat offset needing to buy squaw alpine tix. but my buddy in truckee won't be home 4/7-10. 4/14-17 i am going to see ween in nyc and i'm not missing that. 4/21-24 is passover and while i completely reject all religious -isms, my mother would have a fit and i'd rather not upset my mom. by the 28th, i think it was too late. denver/copper is a decent substitute but i was salivating for some squallywood.

for anyone interested, JFK>Reno on jetblue is only like $220 for most april weekends. 7:30 PM departures on thursday so no missing work, red-eyes on sunday so you can get to work on monday if you choose to.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 15, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Dumping here in Utah.....



Your making my day TB.:grin:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Abominable (Mar 15, 2016)

Unbelievable day Brighton today. They had every bit of 12 inches overnight and was snowing all day, dumping when we left. I did some things I haven't done in a couple years- cliff drops, bombing open powder bowls - the wipeouts were epic. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Unbelievable day Brighton today. They had every bit of 12 inches overnight and was snowing all day, dumping when we left. I did some things I haven't done in a couple years- cliff drops, bombing open powder bowls - the wipeouts were epic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Have a friend up there right now and she is loving it.  Looks like your timing was right.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Unbelievable day Brighton today. They had every bit of 12 inches overnight and was snowing all day, dumping when we left. I did some things I haven't done in a couple years- cliff drops, bombing open powder bowls - the wipeouts were epic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



if you are comfortable leaving the resort, brighton has some amazing sidecountry access. off milly, traverse under the hike-to bowl all the way across to the gate and you get at some super fun stuff. as you get off great western ski off to the left and the gate there accesses some epic stuff. there's also epic stuff if you hug that rope along the boundary off of great western for a while and duck the rope about half way down for more great stuff in that same zone. also stuff off the hike from the crest chair. also a gate near wren hollow that gets you into some super fun low angle pillow lines.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 15, 2016)

I hit that middle side country (cliffs) once (early) and western side a couple times, down to houses and road west of resort in afternoon. Incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Mar 15, 2016)

Snowing all the way down in valley now too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Mar 15, 2016)

TTB - solitude summit lift has been closed past two days means upper mountain and upper honeycomb untouched. Call in sick, I'll buy beers. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *I can put the car in a no parking Monday and Thursday 8:30-10:00 am spot, and get back to the car just in time Monday morning to move to legal parking *



BARF.   Good god do I NOT miss those days.  NYC parking tickets were my monthly "parking garage" fee.  Much cheaper.




thetrailboss said:


> Dumping here in Utah.....



Possible storm early next week too.  Then in looks to dry out right in time for my arrival, but hopefully these twin snowfalls will leave conditions nice.

EDIT: Hmmm... the one next week looks much better tonight than it did yesterday, hopefully that stays on the map.



Abominable said:


> *solitude summit lift has been closed past two days* means upper mountain and upper honeycomb untouched.



High winds?


----------



## Abominable (Mar 16, 2016)

Maintenance, according to website. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2016)

yeah except I don't get parking tickets on a monthly basis. a garage would be about $250-350 a month. i spend less than that annually on parking tickets. you can get up to 4-5 alt side tickets ($70 each I believe) before it compares to a garage cost. but you also run the risk of getting booted or towed if you have many outstanding tickets. Best to just work the parking into my routine 4x a week, which is much easier in bk than Manhattan anyway


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

Abominable said:


> TTB - solitude summit lift has been closed past two days means upper mountain and upper honeycomb untouched. Call in sick, I'll buy beers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Damn.  I got an invite to go to Brighton today but could not get out of work.  Also have a Solitude pass to burn.  

Cat skiing at Alta for me on Saturday.  Going to be sick!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yeah except I don't get parking tickets on a monthly basis. *a garage would be about $250-350 a month.* i spend less than that annually on parking tickets. you can get up to 4-5 alt side tickets ($70 each I believe) before it compares to a garage cost. but you also run the risk of getting booted or towed if you have many outstanding tickets.



I lived in Manhattan; way more coin.   Garages in my neighborhood, I cant recall exactly to be honest, but I believe it was something like $1,000 per month.  That's a LOT of parking tix!


----------



## jimk (Mar 16, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Just finished day four out here. Places with low elevation and lots of sun are getting a little thin. Bottom of strawberry (sbasin) for example.  Powder country (powmow) is closed and was told they need a lot of snow to open it back up, more than we got today?
> 
> Skiing has been good though with soft spring skiing over the weekend and good storm skiing today (snowbird). They were calling for 18+ overnight but I'm not sure about that.  But should be a couple inches here and there every day and night this week to keep it fresh.
> 
> ...



I was there on the morning of the 14th too, left for airport around 1230pm during second lightening closure.  Gad 2 was very nice that morning from the first wave of about 6"  new snow on Sunday night.  Wish I could have stayed. You have good timing, fewer storms over the last three weeks out in UT.  Here are some pics from Snowbird from Mar 12-14:
http://www.epicski.com/t/146221/snowbird-ut-march-12-2016-with-bobmc#post_1986623


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> ...
> 
> Cat skiing at Alta for me on Saturday.  Going to be sick!



Nice! I've done that. Hope the powder is there for you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Nice! I've done that. Hope the powder is there for you.



Yes, looking very good!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2016)

jimk said:


> I was there on the morning of the 14th too, left for airport around 1230pm during second lightening closure.  Gad 2 was very nice that morning from the first wave of about 6"  new snow on Sunday night.  Wish I could have stayed. You have good timing, fewer storms over the last three weeks out in UT.  Here are some pics from Snowbird from Mar 12-14:
> http://www.epicski.com/t/146221/snowbird-ut-march-12-2016-with-bobmc#post_1986623



Great pics Jim.  I have to laugh when people are saying it hasn't snowed in a while conditions are just ok.  Ok?  Go look at some photo's from the snow starved east and tell me "oh its just ok".  While snow out there is always likely its not a certainty.  I'm very fond of pointing out that I've been out there when all it did was snow and I've been out there when there wasn't a flake of snow, but everytime I've been out there I've had a great time. (including last year which was a disaster to most out there, I know easterners who would give their right arm for that this year).  From the photo's it looks like a very healthy base and no matter if we get pow or tanning sun I'm getting very excited to get out there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2016)

4aprice said:


> From the photo's it looks like a very healthy base and no matter if we get pow or tanning sun *I'm getting very excited to get out there.  *



Ditto.  Some great pictures.  That Mineral Basin area looks pretty intriguing.  Shortish' runs I gather?  But looks wide open choose-your-own-advernture sort of thing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ditto.  Some great pictures.  That Mineral Basin area looks pretty intriguing.  Shortish' runs I gather?  But looks wide open choose-your-own-advernture sort of thing.



Mineral Basin has about 1,200 vertical or so.  It is wide open.  Definitely what separates Snowbird from pretty much every other resort.  Be sure to get into the Bookends.  Baldy Express is often overlooked, but offers mellow low angle stuff that is fun for cruising and also access into the Patrol Bowl area which is fun, even with a hike out to MBX.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

And the skiing has been quite good out here this season...especially since 2014-2015 sucked so badly.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ditto.  Some great pictures.  That Mineral Basin area looks pretty intriguing.  Shortish' runs I gather?  But looks wide open choose-your-own-advernture sort of thing.



There not that short.  I don't know what the vert is back there but its got to be at least 1200+.  The lift to the side (Don't remember the name) that goes to the Bird/Alta gate is much less vertical and much less pitch.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> And the skiing has been quite good out here this season...*especially since 2014-2015 sucked so badly.*



And I repeat even then it was better then the east.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

4aprice said:


> And I repeat even then it was better then the east.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



December and Early January were solid.  April was decent.  January-April had no snow.  We had (relatively) low bases.  My skiing in Vermont and NH in March 2015 was pretty damn good......some of the best I had last year.  Obviously our very low 330" season is going to be better than most places on the east coast, but for us it was very low....average is 500".  Looks like we are indeed on track for an average season.

And I just checked....MBX has about 1,500 vertical feet.  More than I was thinking.  Feels shorter in areas because of the traverses.  Baldy Express has 1,000 vertical.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> December and Early January were solid.  April was decent.  January-April had no snow.  We had (relatively) low bases.  My skiing in Vermont and NH in March 2015 was pretty damn good......some of the best I had last year.  Obviously our very low 330" season is going to be better than most places on the east coast, but for us it was very low....average is 500".  *Looks like we are indeed on track for an average season.
> 
> *
> And I just checked....MBX has about 1,500 vertical feet.  More than I was thinking.  Feels shorter in areas because of the traverses.  Baldy Express has 1,000 vertical.



Which to me means great.  The base was low last year but the skiing was still the highlight of the year.  I was out there the season they had like 700", explored a lot and yea last year saw things I had never seen before (Like cliffs, boulders and stumps), but it was still very skiable.  Pow Mow at 50% (because anything below Hidden Lake was bare) was still more then the average eastern mountain.  Eastern skiing is and can be great but the Rockies are the pinnacle in my eyes thus our desire to get out there one of these days.

Mineral is no one trick pony.  There are infinite ways to attack it and it would take forever to find its nook and cranny's. The whole of Snowbird is that way.  You could never ski it all in one season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm THRILLED that it is average!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 17, 2016)

Next storm will put us at 450 ytd i think. I think we may pass 500 with some luck. This has been a long time coming for us out here.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks like Alyeska broke 700" about 10 days ago.  12" base at sea level, of course....


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 17, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Looks like Alyeska broke 700" about 10 days ago.  12" base at sea level, of course....



I know it is due to changing weather with the altitude and water nearby, but that is just seems so odd to get 700" of snow and only have 12" base at the bottom.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I know it is due to changing weather with the altitude and water nearby, but that is just seems so odd to get 700" of snow and only have 12" base at the bottom.



It would be interesting if they had stats for the season total at the base.  I hear Anchorage had to truck in snow for the start of the Iditarod.  In any event, it sounds like it might be wise to bring extra base layers just for the ride up the lift.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 17, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> It would be interesting if they had stats for the season total at the base.  I hear Anchorage had to truck in snow for the start of the Iditarod.  In any event, it sounds like it might be wise to bring extra base layers just for the ride up the lift.



Very interesting.  I had no idea about the Iditarod either.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I know it is due to changing weather with the altitude and water nearby, but that is just seems so odd to get 700" of snow and only have 12" base at the bottom.



Go take a look at their webcams, it's bizarre.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 17, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Go take a look at their webcams, it's bizarre.



I just tried, but they are down.  I think I remember looking a couple of months back and it looked like they had awesome coverage up top and then down by the lift it looked like we do on the East Coast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I just tried, but they are down.  I think I remember looking a couple of months back and it looked like they had awesome coverage up top and then down by the lift it looked like we do on the East Coast.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't they have a HUGE vertical relief difference with the base being near sea level?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't they have a HUGE vertical relief difference with the base being near sea level?



Yes, the base is just about at sea level.  So, while they have gotten 700" or so on the season, their base levels at the... base... are very low because it rains quite a bit down that low.  Or so I think... I have no personal facts to back any of this up, just hopes, dreams and reading stuff online.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Yes, the base is just about at sea level.  So, while they have gotten 700" or so on the season, their base levels at the... base... are very low because it rains quite a bit down that low.  Or so I think... I have no personal facts to back any of this up, just hopes, dreams and reading stuff online.



Le Massif in Quebec also has a base elevation at sea level. I don't think they see as a dramatic difference in snow accumulation as Aleyska does.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 17, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> In any event, it sounds like it might be wise to bring extra base layers just for the ride up the lift.



The tram makes for a great way to get up to where the snow is regardless of base conditions. It's no accident that they have a good upper mountain lift system.  But you're right,  Grundens rain wear is standard issue for local skiers.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't they have a HUGE vertical relief difference with the base being near sea level?



Not really.  Only about 2.5k.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 18, 2016)

Alyeska's webcams are back up, but its dark right now.  :lol:


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> The tram makes for a great way to get up to where the snow is regardless of base conditions. *It's no accident that they have a good upper mountain lift system.*  But you're right,  Grundens rain wear is standard issue for local skiers.


They do?  I thought that they had only one lift on the upper mountain, the Glacier Bowl Express.  One lift does not a "system" make.  Perhaps things have changed since I was there.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2016)

Alyeska's Tram is the perfect way to access the upper mountain in all conditions.  The enclosed tram means that rain, wind, whiteouts, and extreme temps are usually not an issue (and Alyeska can have all of those on any given day).  The tram gets you 2,025' of vert in ~4min, bringing you to an elevation of 2,334' (over 80% of the way up the mountain).  This is the perfect spot for the tram top station. Any higher and you'd be getting into potential wind and whiteout risks.  Plus it would get into more challenging terrain that's not suitable for all skiers. Any lower and you'd be stuck with Alyeska's notoriously bad lower mountain conditions. 

Once up top you can lap the tram if conditions are good top to bottom.  Or you can stay on the upper 50% of the mountain by riding Chair 6 (aka Glacier Bowl Express) where conditions lean towards the amazing!  The tag team of the tram and Chair 6 makes for one of the best thought-out upper mountain lift systems anywhere.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 23, 2016)

Double Digits in the Wasatch, and Colorado Rockies last 48 hrs:smile:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Double Digits in the Wasatch, and Colorado Rockies last 48 hrs:smile:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



More on the way.  Looks like BenedictGomez played his cards right.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 23, 2016)

Yesterday was easily a top five of the year at Kirkwood. Cleaning up the scraps at heavenly today. Transitioning back to spring until sunday.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 23, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> More on the way.  Looks like BenedictGomez played his cards right.



What about me?  I'm there April 1st.   No, I hope the parade continues and BG gets some Rocky Mtn love.  I go out every year and just being out there is good enough for me.  March and April have mostly been kind to me out there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> What about me?  I'm there April 1st.   No, I hope the parade continues and BG gets some Rocky Mtn love.  I go out every year and just being out there is good enough for me.  March and April have mostly been kind to me out there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Pattern looks good all next week....at last check.  Look me up if you want to take a spin.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2016)

hoping this rocky mountain nuking continues thru april 10 for my sake


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> *Double Digits in the Wasatch*, and Colorado Rockies last 48 hrs:smile:



Checked the ski app at dinner and saw 17" at Alta & even 8" or 9" at the PC resorts and was still snowing there.  That improved my dinner.



thetrailboss said:


> *More on the way.*  Looks like BenedictGomez played his cards right.



Looks good...on the models anyway.  Multiple little shots on goal and maybe some significant upside potential.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> hoping this rocky mountain nuking continues thru april 10 for my sake



Things are looking good. Ridge is to be set up off the coast and allowing stuff to go over it and in the "back door" right over us.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2016)

Midwinter conditions today at Alta.  Slow-moving system for Monday-Wednesday.  Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2016)

3/10 - 3/20 Sun Valley, Targhee, Steamboat.  Powder every day.  Its great out west.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2016)

Just going to post this here:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Just going to post this here:



It's been snowing pretty hard here in Park City for several hours now.  GFS and Canuck show a good snowfall, 12k resolution NAM would end in disappointment.  But the highest resolution 4k NAM (below) is a nuke job of probably 17" to 25" for the entire mountain region, so lets hope the below picture is the prediction that verifies!


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 31, 2016)

Spent March 22-27th in Jackson Hole.  Absolutely off the charts conditions.  The week before we got there they had 41 inches and while we were there they got another 8 inches per night for the first three nights.  Too bad they close this weekend.  They will close at close to fully open terrain.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2016)

mikec142 said:


> Spent March 22-27th in Jackson Hole.  Absolutely off the charts conditions.  The week before we got there they had 41 inches and while we were there they got another 8 inches per night for the first three nights.  Too bad they close this weekend.  They will close at close to fully open terrain.



Several places will close this weekend.  Several in New Mexico are closed already and I think Wolf Creek will close this weekend with great cover.  Heard Copper was closing the back bowls after this weekend.  Still plenty to ski and I will probably be there the 8th but its a certainly gives me pause to debate my options. (maybe more AB/LL less Copper)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 2, 2016)

Very slushy day at Deer Valley today. Groomers only in most places as the mashed potatoes were just too thick in most places, but a warm, sunny, beautiful day to end the ski season.


----------



## abc (Apr 3, 2016)

Just got back from Squaw and Mammoth last week. Mini-powder day at Mammoth on my last day. And they got another 6-7" the day after I left.


----------

